# Iphone xr wifi password not accepted



## Manby (Oct 11, 2012)

We have two broadbands in the house, virgin media and bt. On setting up the iphone Xr, wifi is ok with virgin media, but won't accept the bt wifi password. I have changed the password , but still no acceptance. Any ideas?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Worth a shot. See if the channel you use with BT is usable in the UK


----------



## Manby (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Lunarlander,
Can you expand on your suggestion as I don't understand the bit about the channel.


----------



## Manby (Oct 11, 2012)

If it helps, my old iphone4 is happy with the BT wifi.


----------



## Manby (Oct 11, 2012)

Problem solved - all that was needed was to reset the BT hub


----------

